# Advice wanted on USB wireless device

## audiodef

Can anyone tell me if this device can be driven by kernel options in a recent kernel and run from software available in Portage?

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=VNT6656GUV00-UO&cat=WLS

----------

## NeddySeagoon

audiodef,

If your sample  has Vendor and Device IDs 160a:3184 then there is a driver in ./drivers/staging/vt6656/ in the 2.6.35 kernel

That is to say, its not yet ready for prime time.

However, vendors change chipsets on a wim and its not always reflected on the packaging. If you were to buy that device, it may not have that chipset inside.

----------

## audiodef

Thanks Neddy. 

So what's the best way to determine if a particular USB wireless adapter will work with Gentoo? I'm not particular about the kernel version or source branch.

----------

## Ant P.

Generally older (.11[abg]) ones are more likely to work. There used to be a few vendors to avoid but I don't know if things have changed since then.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

audiodef,

All you can do is buy it, plug it in and see what you have got.  RT73 based devices have always worked for me, as have Intel and ath5k series.

Ralink and Intel both actively support open source.

Via have published a Linux driver for the device you linked but I have no idea if they maintain it.

----------

## audiodef

Thanks for the info, Neddy. I'll use it to look around for other devices.   :Cool: 

----------

